# How long does it take to serve someone



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

My lawyer filed papers on monday and my wife still has not been served by the process server. Is this normal to take this long? I am nervous every time the phone rings that it is her and she has been served and my lawyer did not warn me.


----------

